# less than a year students



## tshadowchaser (Oct 19, 2006)

For those in the arts less than a year.
I know we have discussed what your first class was like http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34583
And what you wanted to learn first
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36890

now lets look back over your first 6 months to a year and tell us what you have done in this time and what you have learned about yourself and you art


----------



## RheaHS (Oct 31, 2006)

I've learned confidence from being encouraged to do things that would have before scared the life out of me. (Being strangled, having my eyes covered etc)
I've learned how much fun I can have being thrown around and having punches thrown at me!
And most important, I have met people who have had a major impact on my attitude, my way of life and my thinking. I believe I have joined an art and school that is special.


----------



## chris_&#3617;&#3623;&#3618;&#3652;&#3607;&#3618; (Oct 31, 2006)

ive learned a lot sinse i started , and iv also gained a lot more confidence , stuck up for myself without causing fights , got into 1 fight and succesfully defended myself (i kicked his ***! :boing2: ) and have become a much better person , more respected and respectful towards others. the martial arts have basicaly  changed my life!


----------

